# OKW: building request



## Serina (Dec 26, 2014)

What is the best way to put in a request for a specific building(s) at Old Key West?


----------



## cds62 (Dec 26, 2014)

I would call Member Services and have them add the request to the reservation.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, call MS.  Just keep your requests simple.  The more you request, the harder it is for them to guess what is most important to you, and therefore more likely that you'll be disappointed.

Here's a link to a map of OKW: http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/okwmap.htm

Just be aware that you will NOT be able to get Hospitality House area buildings.  Those are a separate booking category reserved for DVC members only.  I believe the HH category is Bldgs 11-14 and 23-26.  If that is not accurate, someone please correct.

When we visited last December, we asked for and got Bldg 45 with a perfect view of the canal.

Good luck and enjoy OKW!


----------



## Serina (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I wasn't sure if I should call MS or the front desk at Old Key West.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 26, 2014)

Either one will work.  I called MS because the resort doesn't actually have the reservation until a week or so prior to your arrival.  

I frankly don't know whether placing a request earlier helps or hurts, but I didn't want to leave it to the last minute and then forget to call.


----------



## ineedavacation33 (Dec 27, 2014)

I filled out our preferences when it was time for the Disney online check-in, which I'm not sure does much.  On our trip in November, the desk was more than willing to let us pick which building we wanted to be in (based on open units).  Just ask when you check-in.


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 27, 2014)

ineedavacation33 said:


> I filled out our preferences when it was time for the Disney online check-in, which I'm not sure does much.  On our trip in November, the desk was more than willing to let us pick which building we wanted to be in (based on open units).  Just ask when you check-in.


That works sometimes.  My experience, however, has been that asking at checkin is the least successful strategy.  

Often, nothing works -- but waiting until checkin _guarantees_ that your only options will be whatever is available.  Some CMs try hard to help, others not so much.  I've honestly only had luck with that when asking for VERY simple preferences, like "not first floor."

But *it never hurts to ask* at checkin if you didn't make any requests previously.


----------

